# It's not easy being green



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

Check out this box:

H Upmann Dunhill Double Claro no.15 specially selected for Emile Littler 1961 (coronas). A very green Candela wrapper. First I've seen on a habano.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

:dr all I gatta say :dr


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Niiiiiice. :dr

Thanks for those pics. So when do you torch the first one?


----------



## monetrey (Dec 5, 2006)

Be sure to let us know when u finally decide to Blow Kermit :ss :ss


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Wow... NICE! :ss


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Emile's loss is Eric's gain...lol.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

btw...Are those pics that you took?


----------



## riverdawg (Dec 4, 2006)

Good god man!! Great find


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Wow man - Thats the month and year I was born - :dr :dr :ss :ss :ss


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Those bands are in awesome condition, as well as the cigars.

I didn't even know they grew candela wrappers in cuba, very rare find.

I wonder if they are bitter like newer candelas??


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

:dr:dr:dr

That is all.


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

burninator said:


> :dr:dr:dr
> 
> That is all.


:tpd:


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Another good find Eric.

Looks like you may be writing the next MRN book !


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

RPB67 said:


> Another good find Eric.
> 
> Looks like you may be writing the next MRN book !


Yep...those are just _barely_ post-revolutionary...


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

to keep or to smoke, that is the question.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

motownflip said:


> to keep or to smoke, that is the question.


They have been kept long enough. The pictures will keep. Smoke those bastages...


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow, those sticks looks like they're in very good condition.
I hope you enjoy them! Lots of age on them!


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

What really struck me was the candela wrapper. Apparently pretty popular in the 50s and 60s. Is "claro claro" code for candela?


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

:c those 45 yr old stick look in better condition than me,n hell I'm only 43 



nice pick up mate.:dr


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

cabinetsticker said:


> What really struck me was the candela wrapper. Apparently pretty popular in the 50s and 60s. Is "claro claro" code for candela?


I beleive claro means "light color"...so for a cigar..... I guess the candela are claro claro...


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Nice pickup, Eric.

So you've "peaked my curiosity" and I found an interesting article on the history and production of these wrappers...with the same title:

*It's Not Easy...*


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

Blake Lockhart said:


> Nice pickup, Eric.
> 
> So you've "peaked my curiosity" and I found an interesting article on the history and production of these wrappers...with the same title:
> 
> *It's Not Easy...*


Excellent article, thanks. I swear, I came up with the title all by myself!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

cabinetsticker said:


> What really struck me was the candela wrapper. Apparently pretty popular in the 50s and 60s. Is "claro claro" code for candela?


As I understand it, claro claro, double claro, "American Market Selection", jade, and candela were all used interchangeably to refer to the same wrapper.


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

beautiful smokes. Very nice find! :dr


----------



## ikwanjin (Dec 28, 2006)

Eureka..


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

awesome find. The pics where great.

Can't wait for a review when you smoke the first.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I have about 20 boxes of these....I figured they were ruined cause of the moldy wrappers.... 

I feel tortured a bit by this post.....

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Tell us about it!! Cool find. Try the scotch yet?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> Try the scotch yet?


The Tomatin 1988?


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

whiteboard said:


> Emile's loss is Eric's gain...lol.


Emile's been dead for over twenty years, I don't think he cares!

(wonder where these have been since then?)


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

raisin said:


> (wonder where these have been since then?)


I'm told that these have been stored at the Dunhill St. James store since original purchase.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Here's a period photo of Emile...about the time these smokes were produced.



His wife Cora didn't pass until 2004 at 102! Back in the day, Raisin used to hang out with these guys and his pet stegosaurus.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Tell us about it!! Cool find. Try the scotch yet?


I'm going to bring my bottle to The Shack Herf. 

Beautiful cigars Eric!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

cabinetsticker said:


> The Tomatin 1988?


Yup. Signature series.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> Yup. Signature series.


Haven't tried it yet, waiting for the right moment. :ss


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Damn, Eric! That's a really cool find. Don't see those everyday.:dr


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

Great find. Anxious to hear your review of them.....


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

corona cigars has some pre embargos with that candella wrapper


----------



## OP8 (Sep 26, 2006)

The candela wrapper was the one Kennedy sought to stockpile before imposing the embargo against Cuban cigars.


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

Those sticks are as old as me or dirt, take care of them. Oh you may want to get a little age on them before you fire them up.....:cb


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Good lord! Nice pics!!


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

My expert opinion is that those are fake. Please send them to me immediately for proper disposal. I have selected myself for the task, since I was born the same year they were. :ss Nice, very nice..


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

motownflip said:


> to keep or to smoke, that is the question.


Smoke for sure, it's got enough age on them as it is....mmm H. Upmann.


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

Those are some unique smokes.

Remind me of the Dutchmaster Greenleafs I used to get...:w


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

The pictures could have been better.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2007)

RedBaron said:


> The pictures could have been better.....


Agreed. You can remedy that. :tg


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

cabinetsticker said:


> Agreed. You can remedy that. :tg


If he ever shows up. :r


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Hey Bongoy, 
How bout you tell us about another sweet spot to go smoke at, only to drive and hour and find out its no smoking!!! That was so sweet, please tell me when I can make another useless drive again!! :r


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

The cigars look great for how old they are. There is a big shop near by that sells pre-embargo cubans and they don't look near that good. My question is what is the back story on you getting the box? You know the family? Won an auction? Details man...

Also, in my humble opinion, you gotta smoke a couple and give some reviews. If you think about what is the use of a rare find without enjoying some of it. Poor Emile never got to smoke'em.


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

Seeing those is a treat. Can't imagine the smoke. Jealous.


----------



## KnightKrusher (Jan 4, 2006)

Why not light one of those babys up and let us know if they smoke as good as they look.:ss :ss


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Very Nice Haul Bro..


----------

